# Your cordless car vac experiences



## Accy cyclist (21 Jan 2022)

My car needs a good vacuuming. I have a powerful Hoover, but it's not cordless, so to use it on my car I'd have to get an extension and feed it through my kitchen window to my car which I'd have to park on double yellow lines etc. You get the picture? Far too much hassle eh! I asked my neighbour if I could borrow her cordless vac', but she's reluctant saying "All that car grit might knacker it". I want to buy a powerful car vacuum cleaner. The main requirement is that word power! I'm not after fancy additions to it, I just want something that'll suck up grit, dog hairs, crumbs mud etc. I had one years ago that kind of sucked up the small bits, but not the bigger bits and then spat back out most of those bits. Yes, I could use a petrol stations vacuum cleaner, but the last one I used had a cigarette lighter stuck in it blocking most of the suction. Also, using them is a race against time. I put my pound coin in then find myself rushing like a mad man to get it done before I have to feed another quid in. Also, I find their nozzles too big to get into the bits near the handbrake and under the seats. So what have you used and which car vac would you recommend? 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2022)

IMO car vacuum cleaner that work off 12v sucks, but in this case it doesn't


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> IMO car vacuum cleaner that work off 12v sucks, but in this case it doesn't


Yes, I don't want one of those 'plug into the cigarette lighter' weedy things.


----------



## Znook (21 Jan 2022)

I use a Dyson V15 Detect Animal cordless with a flexible hose from off of eBay seeing as one doesn't come as standard with the Dyson, the cheapskates.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2022)

I have a Gtech Multi battery powered. Works well and also gets used in the house for small clearing up jobs and getting into awkward corners. Easier and quicker than digging out Henry.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

i use a Worx cordless vac......with boost option, does the job


----------



## Kingfisher101 (21 Jan 2022)

I'd just use the corded one at a quiet time.
Did you get rid of the twin tub and manage to buy another?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jan 2022)

I haven't got a car


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Jan 2022)

Its a 100 seconds to midnight apparently so a quid will probably last.


----------



## shep (21 Jan 2022)

I use one of these, some might think it a bit overkill but it does the job.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I haven't got a car


Nor me, but I do have a cordless vac.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nor me, but I do have a cordless vac.


I've got two cordless vacs


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2022)

I haven’t got a cordless vac, nor a car, I do however have a telly. 👍


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jan 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I'd just use the corded one at a quiet time.
> Did you get rid of the twin tub and manage to buy another?


No, it's still here. I've been using a nearby laundry, or washing by hand.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2022)

I get my sister's old hoovers for use in the garage for my cars. She usually kills them with talc, and never thinks to clean the filters. I've now got a decent cyclinder Dyson for the car, and I use a set of 'fine' attachments off ebay to get into the hard to reach areas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven’t got a cordless vac, nor a car, I do however have a telly. 👍


Telly really sucks!


----------



## Electric_Andy (22 Jan 2022)

They are all crap unless you spend Megabucks.. You can pick up a Henry Hoover second hand for 30 or 40 quid. They will survive the apocalypse. They have a very long cord (10m?) But else use the extension lead. IME it's never worth saving time with a cordless. You'll get lots of cordless that'll work fine but you'll end up going over everything 3 times. Unless you want to spend out for a high end cordless which will be 3 or 4 hundred. Sometimes mains power is king


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2022)

What's vacuum cleaning?


----------



## FishFright (22 Jan 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> What's vacuum cleaning?



Don't worry about it , it sucks ..... chuckle


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jan 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> *They are all crap unless you spend Megabucks..* You can pick up a Henry Hoover second hand for 30 or 40 quid. They will survive the apocalypse. They have a very long cord (10m?) But else use the extension lead. IME it's never worth saving time with a cordless. You'll get lots of cordless that'll work fine but you'll end up going over everything 3 times. Unless you want to spend out for a high end cordless which will be 3 or 4 hundred. Sometimes mains power is king


You might've saved me a good few quid there @Electric_Andy ! I could've used the shop I work in's vac' this aft' as my car was parked directly outside,







but it was drizzling rain and even I know that 'leccy' and water aren't too friendly with each other!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> They are all crap unless you spend Megabucks ...


depends what you expect from it. 

I use mine for sucking up wood dust as I make it. I've got one in the garage workshop and one in my kitchen workshop. Far more convenient than plugging in a proper vacuum and at £16 each, they're ideal.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Jan 2022)

For heavy vac work it can only be 230v, that’s what I use on Mrs Ridgeways wagon, think horses, dogs and lots of children..

In the house we have a Dyson stick thing, great for a quick zip around and some spot cleaning, also more than enough to clean my car every few weeks.

Good cordless is very convenient and will allow to do a job in a few mins, corded will allow a deep clean (animal hair, ground in dirt etc).

Can you justify a decent cordless stick vac for the house that then you can use on the car ?


----------

